# Verantwortung nach Abnahme



## rolandh (1 Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich arbeite derzeit ein Retrofit von einer Verseilanlage mit einer F-CPU.
Den Sicherheitsteil habe ich Programmiert und werde ihn Vorort bei der Inbetriebnahme testen und einen Sicherheitscheck machen.

Wer ist nach erfolgter Abnahme durch den Kunden verantwortlich für das Sicherheitsprogramm?
Wer haftet für "Programmfehler" im Sicherheitsteil?
Der Endkunde und der Inbetriebnehmer (dessen Firma?)

Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2009)

rolandh schrieb:


> Wer ist nach erfolgter Abnahme durch den Kunden verantwortlich für das Sicherheitsprogramm?
> Wer haftet für "Programmfehler" im Sicherheitsteil?
> Der Endkunde und der Inbetriebnehmer (dessen Firma?)


 
Du bzw. deine Firma haftet für Programmierfehler.
Der Endkunde muss nicht über das Know-How verfügen die Richtigkeit der Sicherheitsfunktionen zu beurteilen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rolandh (1 Dezember 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du bzw. deine Firma haftet für Programmierfehler.
> Der Endkunde muss nicht über das Know-How verfügen die Richtigkeit der Sicherheitsfunktionen zu beurteilen.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Das ist auch meine Meinung.
Aber ein Kollege meinte, dass durch die Übergabe an den Kunden, dieser verantwortlich ist und dieser die richtige Funktion überprüfen muss, bzw. wenn die Firma keine geeigneten Leute dafür hat, eine Fremdfirma beauftragen muss. (TÜV oder so)
Er hat auch eine ältere Richtlinie gefunden, wo dies so drinsteht!

Darum war ich nicht mehr sicher und wollte mal nachfragen
Grüße Roland


----------



## Blockmove (1 Dezember 2009)

rolandh schrieb:


> Das ist auch meine Meinung.
> Aber ein Kollege meinte, dass durch die Übergabe an den Kunden, dieser verantwortlich ist und dieser die richtige Funktion überprüfen muss, bzw. wenn die Firma keine geeigneten Leute dafür hat, eine Fremdfirma beauftragen muss. (TÜV oder so)
> Er hat auch eine ältere Richtlinie gefunden, wo dies so drinsteht!
> 
> ...



Hier muss man unterscheiden:
Für ordnungsgemässe Konstruktion, Programmierung und Ausführung haftet ihr. Dazu gehören z.B. eben Programmier- oder Verdrahtungsfehler. Und diese Haftung endet auch nicht nach der Übergabe.

Für den Betrieb und Unterhalt haftet der Betreiber. Dazu gehört eben die regelmässige technische Überprüfung der Anlage (Wiederholungsprüfung nach VDE und Kontrolle der Sicherheitseinrichtungen). Wenn er dazu selbst nicht das Know-How oder Personal hat, dann muss er sich halt eben einen Dienstleister suchen.

Bei uns ist z.B. jedes Jahr Leuze Lumiflex 2 Tage im Haus und testet alle Lichtvorhänge. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jabba (1 Dezember 2009)

Es kann sein das es sich dabei um überwachungspflichtige Anlagen gehandelt hat. Diese müßen in bestimmten Zeiträumen überwacht werden und dafür ist der Betreiber verantwortlich.
Für eine Maschine ist aber der Hersteller verantwortlich, die Firma muss aber nach der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung die Anlage überprüfen. Wenn ihr eine F-CPU einsetzt ist die Validierung ein wichtiger Bestandteil, wie soll dann noch ein Fehler zurückbleiben. Ihr müßt jede Funktion prüfen und dokumentieren.

Zur Doku gehört auch die Checksumme und das Sicherheitsprogramm.


----------



## INST (2 Dezember 2009)

@ jabba



> Wenn ihr eine F-CPU einsetzt ist die Validierung ein wichtiger Bestandteil, wie soll dann noch ein Fehler zurückbleiben. Ihr müßt jede Funktion prüfen und dokumentieren.



Bei uns steht eine Abnahme einer Anlage mit F-CPU in der nächsten Woche an und es ist die erste F-CPU in unserem Betrieb.
Die Abnahme von "normal verdrahteten" Sicherheitseinrichtungen ist kein Problem. Auf was muss ich bei einer F-CPU achten ?

Danke und Gruß
INST


----------



## Andreas Koenig (2 Dezember 2009)

Das Verfahren zur Verifizierung und Validierung von Sicherheitssteuerungen ist in der DIN EN 13849-2 beschrieben.  

Der erhebliche Mehraufwand, der gerade in Sondermaschinenbau für einer derartige Vorgehensweises entsteht, wird von den Anbietern von Sicherheits-SPS  leider nicht so explizit genannt. 

Wir setzen daher generell keine F-CPU ein, sondern ein getrenntes programmierbares Sicherheitsschaltgerät. Da ist die Situation aufgrund zahlreicher bereits in der Programmiersoftware vorhandener Einschränkungen und Prüfungen einfacher, der Umfang der Validierung und VErifizierung beschränkt sich auf die meist einfache Software des SSG.

Das gleiche Problem tritt auf, wenn man - wie ja nach 13849-1 prinzipiell möglich, einen Kanal einer Sicherheitssteuerung über die (nicht fehlersichere) SPS ausführt --> SPS Software wäre mit zu verifizieren und validieren. 

Zum Thema Verantwortung:  Da ihr ja das Programm validiert und verifiziert, wäre ein Programmierfehler fast auszuschließen. Zumal dies ja durch eine zweite Person, nicht den Programmierer der Software erfolgen soll.

Ansonsten seid ihr verantwortlich für eure Arbeit, der Betreiber nach dem Handelsrecht für eine angemessene Überprüfung bei der Abnahme der Ware. Eine Prüfung auf Programmierfehler ist sicher nicht mehr "angemessen". Ansonsten sollte im Abnahmeprotokoll die Checksumme genannt werden und ihr solltet diese Programmversion gut sichern, um im Falle des Falles zu beweisen, dass der Kunde selbst Änderungen vorgenommen hat, die zum Unfall geführt haben.

Gruss Andreas


----------

